

Automated Virtual Box install of IE VMs (for testing of course) - hafichuk
https://github.com/xdissent/ievms

======
lemmings19
Wait, you mean it's _not_ for personal enjoyment?!

~~~
hafichuk
_< sarcasm>Wait, you mean it's not for personal enjoyment?!</sarcasm>_

I believe that sarcasm is supposed to be contained.

